# How can I play Heroes III on my Intel Mac? Is it compatible? How to install?



## gabrielleitao (Jul 30, 2006)

First of all, I am using an iMac 20", with Intel Duo Core 2Ghz, 512MB of RAM, 128MB ATI Radeon X1600, running Mac OS X 10.4.7 (Tiger).

I had this game for Macintosh, called Heroes III, but I cant install it. My friends said this game only works for Mac OS 8 or 9. Please, does anyone know an applciation I can install on my Mac to make this game work on Mac OS X?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 30, 2006)

If you look at the other thread you started, I gave you the answers you're looking for.  Since this game is one for Mac OS 9, you won't be able to run it at all.  If it was a Mac OS X native app (meaning that it didn't require Classic to run), then it would run under Rosetta, the PowerPC emulation layer for OS X.

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=274384

That said, there's a project called SheepShaver that runs similar to VirtualPC but it's only for running Mac OS 9 and below as well as their applications.  While it's not the most elegant option, it's an option. 

http://www.gibix.net/dokuwiki/en:projects:sheepshaver


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi and thanks for your reply, my friend... I just downloaded SheepShaver and Im gonna try to use it and see what I can do. Thanks for oyur wuick reply, it was helpful.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 30, 2006)

No problem. Remember that you're going to need a copy of Mac OS 9 or below in order to make SheepShaver work.


----------

